# February Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Coastal Pup has picked a fun theme to warm our hearts and make us smile. 
*Funny faces & Bloopers* is the February Theme.

We all have em, those pics that don’t/shouldn’t make the cut but are too silly to delete. 
Here's the perfect place to share them! 

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, February 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
We love seeing extra pics, just remember that the *first one submitted will be entered in the voting poll.*
As always you must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll. 

Coastal Pup included a couple of example photos.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

How about a play snarl face?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme, looking forward to seeing the entries!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I caught Amber with this weird smile on her face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JDandBigAm said:


> I caught Amber with this weird smile on her face.
> View attachment 889230



That's priceless!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle is my expressive, queen! Here are a few fun ones I pulled.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

New Water Dog...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

My goofy girl!


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Always goofy


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Everyone’s photos are cracking me up. Goldens are so expressive! Great theme Coastalpup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures all, Coastal Pup picked a fantastic theme!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

When mom accidentally buys your holidays sweater three sizes too small... and she just rolls over laughing and HAS to grab her camera.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Loving all these funny faces! 😂


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Xcooper (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these pics are great!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Billie or Simba defeating Scar in the Lion King?


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Our previous sweetheart. She was always up for crazy play with puppies


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

😁


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)




----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m lucky to live with some of the most photogenic dogs in the world LOL. I have faaar too many choices here…

All of these pictures were taken by the very fantastic photographer that has also taken all the good pictures of my dogs. She can’t help that this is what I gave her ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> I’m lucky to live with some of the most photogenic dogs in the world LOL. I have faaar too many choices here…
> 
> All of these pictures were taken by the very fantastic photographer that has also taken all the good pictures of my dogs. She can’t help that this is what I gave her ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> View attachment 889300
> ...


I love the one of Christmas Kaizer mid-shake 😂


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Coastal Pup said:


> I love the one of Christmas Kaizer mid-shake 😂


He looks possessed!! He’s really not an ugly dog (face wise anyway), but he really just tries his hardest to look the worst when the camera comes out


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I have soooo so many ridiculous photos I could use here and I struggled to narrow it down to just one 😭


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no idea what this face was about


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm really enjoying my morning coffee while smiling at all these photos!!


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

I wont have enough posts but here is Ted, just for the fun of it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

StanleyMum said:


> I wont have enough posts but here is Ted, just for the fun of it.
> View attachment 889322



The last entry date is 2/22/2022, you need 22 more posts to be eligible for your dog's picture to be included in the voting. 

You have plenty of time to make 22 posts, go through threads and comment. The New Member Intros are easy, just Welcome a new member!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hildae said:


> I have no idea what this face was about
> View attachment 889312


They're all great, but this photo really tickled me!.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> They're all great, but this photo really tickled me!.


Aww thank you, I'll tell her you liked her silly face!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> I’m lucky to live with some of the most photogenic dogs in the world LOL. I have faaar too many choices here…
> 
> All of these pictures were taken by the very fantastic photographer that has also taken all the good pictures of my dogs. She can’t help that this is what I gave her ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> View attachment 889300
> ...


Oh my goodness! These are the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is KayCee biting the ear of her brother, Hunter, as







Buck looks on.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is not a contest picture, of course, but is of my Great Pyrenees, Princess Jewel. She sneezed just as I snapped the picture. I always







laugh when I look at it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The photo contest closes on 2/22/2022. Members need 25 or more posts to be eligible for your dog's picture to be included in the voting. 

New members have plenty of time, just go through threads and comment. The New Member Intros are easy, just welcome a new member!


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Oh man, these photos are hilarious.. This was a great theme choice


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The photo contest closes on 2/22/2022. Members need 25 or more posts to be eligible for your dog's picture to be included in the voting.
> 
> New members have plenty of time, just go through threads and comment. The New Member Intros are easy, just welcome a new member!


Just a reminder!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Hudson has the face of "Come on Man.....give me a cookie!"


----------



## Carolyn A (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy at 8 wks ........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, look at all the entries for the February Photo Contest, *Funny faces & Bloopers.* i

We all have em, those pics that don’t/shouldn’t make the cut but are too silly to delete. 
Here's the perfect place to share them! 

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, February 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get more entries in the February Photo Contest, *Funny faces & Bloopers.*

We all have em, those pics that don’t/shouldn’t make the cut but are too silly to delete. 
Here's the perfect place to share them! 

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, February 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The February Photo Contest is *Funny faces & Bloopers.*

We all have em, those pics that don’t/shouldn’t make the cut but are too silly to delete. 
Here's the perfect place to share them! 

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, February 22nd.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Hat on the head, not the nose! Actually by the time I took it away it was 1/2 in his tummy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My first Golden X, Lacey, mid-yawn:


----------



## Morticia89 (11 mo ago)

New to the forum but he’s a few of Rufus…


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closes tomorrow afternoon.


----------

